# Bowfishing eastern Ontario



## Tom Wood (Apr 1, 2012)

I took a break from turkey chasing today after work to attempt bowfishing for the first time ever. I am now hooked and will be doing this on a regular basis during the open season.









Asian walleye anyone?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice shooting! My biggest was just an ounce over 38 pounds. Haven't done that in a looooong time!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

very nice!!!:thumbs_up I think I should try that as well, no turkey yet!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Our biggest fish is 44lbs 8oz.


----------



## Tom Wood (Apr 1, 2012)

That shatters the Ontario record by nearly 5 pounds! Whopper!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

We lost a fish right at shore one night that was alot bigger than the 44lber.I will see if I can find the pics of it.


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

what do you guys do after wards with the carp, wanna do it just dont wanna have a pile of carp laying in the ditch across from the house lol


----------



## Tom Wood (Apr 1, 2012)

Lots of options, if they are not hit in the vitals or swim bladder you can just let them go. They are incredibly tough fish and often survive to fight another day. Or, be brave and try and eat them. I prefer the garden fertilizer method plus I am doing my part to lower the numbers of an invading species. Give it a try and have some fun.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Congrads. It is a blast! Was at Bowshop in Waterloo yeasterday. They are supplying alot more bowfishing stuff now.


----------

